# new to smart phone going abroad need advice



## coleen (2 Nov 2012)

Hi 
I have just got a new samsung mini 2 phone and I have a few queries. I want to know if I can turn off the alert when getting an email and facebook and just keep the sound for text message. I am having to keep my phone on silent at night as it would go off several times. 
I am also going to the Canary Islands on holiday and want to know about data usage. I am with meteor and just buy the €5 monthly data bundle which gives me 500mb which is plenty for me as I usually only check my gmails and a few other items on the go otherwise it is linked up to my internet at home. What I want to know is do I keep my data package turned off but if there is free wifi in a place can I check my messages free will I just turn on the data network for that time and then switch it off 
I am a pay as you go customer and do not want all my credit to be used. 
I am told where we are staying has free wifi in the lobby.
I also want to know about using viber to call my daughter who lives in UK do I have to be on the internet for that so again if i am in a free wifi spot is there any charges. I am only finding my way around this phone so thanks again for the advice


----------



## vandriver (2 Nov 2012)

Turn off data roaming completely(This might be phrased as allow national data only).The charges are horrendous.Texts are now free to receive in the EU.Just turn on WiFi and you should be notified of any open networks.(Mcdonald's!).


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2012)

I would be inclined to call into somewhere like Carphone Warehouse and get their independent advice.  There have been some horrific bills quoted on AAM in the past because of data roaming but on bill pay rather than PAYG.

As far as I can recall one guy in one of the phone shops told me it is best to e-mail your provider and get their reply in writing that the data has been turned off.


----------



## coleen (2 Nov 2012)

Thanks I will ring up customer service for advice before traveling so I wont use up all my credit


----------



## partnership (20 Nov 2012)

I am also on meteor and could not get the data packet to work in Lanzarote.  For me it was not about charges as they have to text you if you are going above 50 euro it was about access and it would not work.  So your only option is to turn off data roaming and use wifi.


----------



## divadsnilloc (27 Nov 2012)

Which Canary Island are you going to? Level of coverage varies dramatically, depending where you are going. Agree, turn off data packet and activate Wifi. A lot of bars/restaurants offer free Wifi to entice you in.


----------

